# Baggy pants with big cargo pockets? Any suggestions?



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello all, I am looking for some baggy or at least relaxed fit snowboard pants that also have cargo pockets on both sides. I carry my lunch in one side and water in the other pocket so they have to be pretty cavernous. I currently have some Weatbeah Upper Levels pants which have massive cargo pockets and a relaxed fit BUT are not the highest of quality. I am now looking to invest in a pair that will last me a while and have great waterproofing but I am finding that the style appears to be for less pockets not more, particularly on the higher end stuff.

So anyone got any suggestions for me please?


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Volcom Lo Gore Tex 









Men's Snowboarding/Ski Pants | Insulated Snow Pants | Volcom


Shop men's insulated snow pants to get ready for your next winter adventure. These snowboard & ski pants are built for unbeatable quality.




www.volcom.com


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

vodkaboarder said:


> Volcom Lo Gore Tex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, they look great.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

North Face Slasher Cargo.....


----------



## Scocherry (Feb 11, 2020)

I love my Burton Cargo Pants. I can't quite remember the exact pocket configuration but there's more than enough for me.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

mojo maestro said:


> North Face Slasher Cargo.....


They do look pretty good and are more of a budget option too.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Scocherry said:


> I love my Burton Cargo Pants. I can't quite remember the exact pocket configuration but there's more than enough for me.


I'll take a look. So far those Volcom pants look the best but I have to think about it before I spend £200 on some trous.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

vodkaboarder said:


> Volcom Lo Gore Tex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they may have changed the design for this year and now they don't have cargo pockets.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Left-Moment said:


> They do look pretty good and are more of a budget option too.


exactly...........got three pair........mix and match my colors.........always steezy..........


----------



## Bradley B (Oct 9, 2019)

Left-Moment said:


> Thanks, they look great.


These pants are awesome, best bang for the buck when it comes to Volcom's start of there Gore-Tex line but only 1 side pocket and 1 large back pocket (2 hand packets). I also have and love the jacket!

Here is a review on these pants.









Volcom L Gore-Tex 2014-2019 Snowboard Pant Review


The Volcom L Gore-Tex Pant, like all Volcom Pants, are well built for many body types but these are also at a very good price point for a Gore-Tex Pant. It’s also not featureless with 3 pants like pockets, one bigger … Continued




thegoodride.com


----------



## Bradley B (Oct 9, 2019)

Left-Moment said:


> Hello all, I am looking for some baggy or at least relaxed fit snowboard pants that also have cargo pockets on both sides. I carry my lunch in one side and water in the other pocket so they have to be pretty cavernous. I currently have some Weatbeah Upper Levels pants which have massive cargo pockets and a relaxed fit BUT are not the highest of quality. I am now looking to invest in a pair that will last me a while and have great waterproofing but I am finding that the style appears to be for less pockets not more, particularly on the higher end stuff.
> 
> So anyone got any suggestions for me please?


Check these out. I have a similar pair but these might be exactly what your looking for and there on sale now. I will also leave a review.









Volcom LO GORE-TEX Pants


Read or share reviews of the Volcom LO GORE-TEX Pants or shop similar Shell Pants




www.evo.com













Volcom Lo Gore-Tex Pant 2020 Review


The Volcom Lo Gore-Tex Pant is a mid-range pant that appears to have a solid construction and could work for someone who likes the overall fit. Ethics Statement: We don’t get paid by the manufacturer to write these reviews. No one … Continued




thegoodride.com


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

686 smartypants


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Bradley B said:


> Check these out. I have a similar pair but these might be exactly what your looking for and there on sale now. I will also leave a review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep they are great but all sold out here in the UK. Maybe they do international shipping though? I'll take a look. Love volcom stuff.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

deagol said:


> 686 smartypants


Thanks I'll check them out.


----------



## Drew01 (Jan 13, 2021)

I am also looking for suggestions! Check out my recent question under Outerwear and Accessories1


Thanks, Drew


----------



## Drew01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Bradley B said:


> Check these out. I have a similar pair but these might be exactly what your looking for and there on sale now. I will also leave a review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these look firee!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, those look dope. Where are you doing your riding? Gore-Tex is better suited for wetter environments like the PNW. You can get away with a lot less waterproofing if you're riding in the Rockies. I'm in Colorado, and I find Gore-Tex sweaty and not breathable enough for me out here. If I ever saw rain or even wet snow, it might be a different story.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Just saw you're in NY. I think Gore-Tex would be appropriate over there. Volcom makes good gear for sure.


----------



## Drew01 (Jan 13, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Just saw you're in NY. I think Gore-Tex would be appropriate over there. Volcom makes good gear for sure.


Ya mann I am looking for Volcom! they have good stuff! Thanks bud


----------



## Drew01 (Jan 13, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Just saw you're in NY. I think Gore-Tex would be appropriate over there. Volcom makes good gear for sure.


Are Cago pants better than the regular snowboard pants?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Drew01 said:


> Are Cago pants better than the regular snowboard pants?


"Better" is pretty subjective. Depends on what style you like, but more pockets is never a bad thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Drew01 (Jan 13, 2021)

smellysell said:


> "Better" is pretty subjective. Depends on what style you like, but more pockets is never a bad thing as far as I'm concerned.


Of course! Your right didn't mean to sound subjective. Just don't like tight fitted.


----------

